# [SPN] Is There Any 'Choice' In God's Creation?



## Sikh News Reporter (Apr 29, 2009)

Sikh Philosophy Network Community Bulletin

	For unsubscription information, please see the bottom of this email

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
$username Ji, Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji Ki Fateh!!

Here is another topic for some brain storming...
Featured Topic - Is There Any 'Choice' in God's Creation?
Consider the following: There are two sets of people.

Set 1 = Those trying to reach God (whichever faith, through whichever ways, and good ways + very strictly speaking very good Sikhs which we would call Gurmukhs).

The other set (set 2) being people either ignorant of the need to pursue God or having willingly decided to lead a non-pursuit of God existence.

The first set... will in our religion act acc. to Sikhi acc. as per the individual's realisation/ perception.

The 2nd set, will.. today or tomorrow... this birth or the next... by love or by troubles... will.. feel a need.. and thereby slowly and slowly... moves towards God.

SO... both sets move towards God. Set 1 moving better. 

To Read Full Article: Click Here

Note: To reply, click the above link and post your messages in the forum itself for a wider audience.

Below this message are some of the current topics making waves at SPN. We hope to see you around SPN soon.

Gurfateh,


Sikh Philosophy Network
Visit Sikh Philosophy Network
Daily Hukumnama
Gurmat Vichaar Project
Download Sikhism Toolbar
Gurbani MP3 Downloads
Book Store
Meet Forum Leaders
Invite Your Friends
Contact Us
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Today's Date: 30-04-2009

Activity since: 20-04-2009
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

View all new content here: http://www.sikhphilosophy.net

-- Threads posted most recently --

Title: "The Essence of a Sikh" 
A very inspiring post Soul-Jyot Ji . ...
(Date Posted 29-04-2009 by Soul_jyot)
 o 1 Replies, 44 Views, Last Post: 02:10 PM, 29-04-2009 by dalbirk
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=24840

Title: "A fallen wall, a renewed Germany, a united Europe     (The Christian Science Monitor)" 
The Christian Science Monitor - Hanna ...
(Date Posted 29-04-2009 by Newsmaker)
 o 0 Replies, 25 Views, Last Post: 02:20 AM, 29-04-2009 by Newsmaker
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=24836

Title: "Pak Groups Rope In Babbar Khalsa To Launch Attacks" 
well when admins act biased what more ...
(Date Posted 29-04-2009 by rajkhalsa)
 o 21 Replies, 63 Views, Last Post: 09:20 PM, 29-04-2009 by rajkhalsa
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=24835

Title: "Emerging Swine Flu Threat" 
WASHINGTON – The Obama administration on ...
(Date Posted 28-04-2009 by Newsmaker)
 o 0 Replies, 33 Views, Last Post: 07:31 PM, 28-04-2009 by Newsmaker
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=24821

Title: "Editorial council, points system or colour symbol" 
Aman ji /  / Thank you -- software ...
(Date Posted 28-04-2009 by akal_jsingh)
 o 5 Replies, 49 Views, Last Post: 07:30 PM, 29-04-2009 by aad0002
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=24747

Title: "Is There Any 'Choice' in God's Creation?" 
Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki ...
(Date Posted 28-04-2009 by akal_jsingh)
 o 5 Replies, 68 Views, Last Post: 10:48 PM, 29-04-2009 by VaheguruSeekr
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=24746

Title: "Bole So Nihaal! Sikh National Anthem" 
YouTube - deh shiva war mohe hi hai
(Date Posted 28-04-2009 by aad0002)
 o 8 Replies, 67 Views, Last Post: 11:03 PM, 29-04-2009 by aad0002
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=24743

Title: "Universal Higher Power" 
UNIVERSAL HIGHER POWER /   / ABSTRACT /  ...
(Date Posted 28-04-2009 by vsgrewal48895)
 o 0 Replies, 55 Views, Last Post: 05:11 AM, 28-04-2009 by vsgrewal48895
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=24742

Title: "Guru Nanak's Five Teachings" 
GURU NANAK’S FIVE TEACHINGS /  / The ...
(Date Posted 28-04-2009 by vsgrewal48895)
 o 0 Replies, 40 Views, Last Post: 04:43 AM, 28-04-2009 by vsgrewal48895
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=24741

Title: "Department of Justice and SALDEF Release New Law Enforcement Roll Call Training Video" 
Washington DC, January 19, 2007 – This ...
(Date Posted 27-04-2009 by Aman Singh)
 o 0 Replies, 32 Views, Last Post: 11:12 PM, 27-04-2009 by Aman Singh
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=24738

-- Threads with the most replies --

Title: "Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh" 
Alright, then I guess we will agree to ...
(Date Posted 24-05-2006 by randip singh)
 o 590 Replies, 33367 Views, Last Post: 09:54 PM, 11-04-2009 by randip singh
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=8828

Title: "How Many Sikhs Have Married Out Of Caste/Race?" 
The facts behind Gurdwaras managed by ...
(Date Posted 12-04-2006 by randip singh)
 o 546 Replies, 12586 Views, Last Post: 05:39 AM, 25-04-2009 by Gyani Jarnail Singh
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=8550

Title: "Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh" 

(Date Posted 24-05-2006 by randip singh)
 o 545 Replies, 29515 Views, Last Post: 01:20 PM, 11-12-2008 by randip singh
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=23665

Title: "Nanak is The Guru, Nanak is The Lord Himself." 
Please use a civil tongue. (aad0002)
(Date Posted 07-01-2008 by Sikh80)
 o 440 Replies, 29416 Views, Last Post: 08:06 AM, 07-03-2009 by onewithinall
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19100

Title: "Creation in Islam" 
Christians regard the scripture about ...
(Date Posted 03-08-2007 by azizrasul)
 o 435 Replies, 24200 Views, Last Post: 02:03 AM, 17-02-2009 by shearwater
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16532

-- Threads with the most views --

Title: "Sikhism And Tattoos" 
pk70 ji /  / It is OK to be in ...
(Date Posted 19-02-2005 by Neutral Singh)
 o 43726 Views, 225 Replies, Last Post: 12:07 AM, 21-04-2009 by aad0002
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2015

Title: "Sikh Girls: A Confused Lot. Are Parents To Blame?" 
Spiritual Guru go on hunting, killing ...
(Date Posted 12-07-2005 by Neutral Singh)
 o 32973 Views, 329 Replies, Last Post: 07:12 AM, 28-02-2009 by BhagatSingh
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=4981

Title: "Gyani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen" 
Let us spare this thread dedicated to ...
(Date Posted 18-02-2005 by Neutral Singh)
 o 31576 Views, 54 Replies, Last Post: 09:40 PM, 11-06-2008 by Aman Singh
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2002

Title: "Why do I believe in Jesus? An ex-sikhs journey in faith" 
A post has been removed from the forum. ...
(Date Posted 06-08-2004 by Rajs)
 o 30459 Views, 316 Replies, Last Post: 10:09 PM, 09-04-2009 by aad0002
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=470

Title: "Gurmat Sangeet - Sikh Musical Instruments" 
Gurfateh to all members, /   / Thanks ...
(Date Posted 02-10-2005 by rsingh)
 o 30446 Views, 3 Replies, Last Post: 01:30 PM, 25-08-2008 by avinash kaur
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5653

-- Threads with no replies yet --

Title: "A fallen wall, a renewed Germany, a united Europe     (The Christian Science Monitor)" 
The Christian Science Monitor - Hanna ...
(Date Posted 29-04-2009 by Newsmaker)
 o 25 Views
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=24836

Title: "Emerging Swine Flu Threat" 
WASHINGTON – The Obama administration on ...
(Date Posted 28-04-2009 by Newsmaker)
 o 33 Views
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=24821

Title: "Universal Higher Power" 
UNIVERSAL HIGHER POWER /   / ABSTRACT /  ...
(Date Posted 28-04-2009 by vsgrewal48895)
 o 55 Views
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=24742

Title: "Guru Nanak's Five Teachings" 
GURU NANAK’S FIVE TEACHINGS /  / The ...
(Date Posted 28-04-2009 by vsgrewal48895)
 o 40 Views
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=24741

Title: "Department of Justice and SALDEF Release New Law Enforcement Roll Call Training Video" 
Washington DC, January 19, 2007 – This ...
(Date Posted 27-04-2009 by Aman Singh)
 o 32 Views
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=24738
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
FORTHCOMING EVENTS 			SPN Calendar of Events:
to view the calendar, click the link below:
http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?c=1
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ranged Events

21-02-2009:
 o (02-21 --> 05-01) SIKH LEGACY OF PUNJAB - Santa Barbara Museum, Santa Barbara, CA, USA - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=316&c=1

26-04-2009:
 o (04-26 --> 05-05) 300 SALL GURU DE NAAL EXHIBITION SALARJUNG MUSEUM Hyderabad, AP - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=349&c=1

28-06-2009:
 o (06-28 --> 07-12) SIDAK - Faith Courage Discipline - Sikh Research Institute San Antonio Texas US - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=342&c=1

Recurring Events

16-05-2009:
 o (05-16-2009/12-26-2009) NAAD YOGA CLASSES - Southall, UK - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=347&c=1
()

11-04-2009:
 o (04-11-2009/06-28-2009) New York City Cruise REGISTER Gursikh Speed Meeting June 27 - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=346&c=1
()


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTICS:
We have had the following activity since 20-04-2009 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 70 New Members
 o 77 New Threads
 o 388 New Posts
 o 0 New Polls


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
To unsubscribe from the community updates, click this link:
http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions
and uncheck "Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters".
Currently, community updates are sent weekly.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Best regards, The Sikh Philosophy Network Administrators.


----------

